# Descending Testicles



## mkf (Aug 11, 2009)

At what age do testicles descend in Miniature colts and how old would the colt be before determining the testicles will not descend?


----------



## shelly (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 3 month old colt and I felt both of his the other day...one was down further then the other but they were both there!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 11, 2009)

They should be down (or at least able to be palpated) at all times.

I feel that people breeding horses with "mystery" testicles is making more colts that descend late or not at all. Most horses and ponies, they are always there!

Andrea


----------



## Anne (Aug 11, 2009)

My boys are visible or easily palpatable from two months, sometimes visible at birth. if not visible easily found anyway.


----------



## attwoode (Aug 11, 2009)

I've read that anything longer than one year in minis is too long. I personally would begin to worry after just a couple of months. Mine have been born descended at birth.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Aug 11, 2009)

MY BUCKSKIN STALLION DIDN'T DROP UNTIL HE WAS ALMOST 4. HE HAS PRODUCED SOME BEAUTIFUL BABIES AND ALL HAVE BEEN BUCKSKINS. MY BLACK STALLION DROPED AT 18 MO. EACH HAS HIS OWN TIME.


----------



## mkf (Aug 12, 2009)

According to an equine reproduction specialist.

"It's very common to see testicles descended at birth, and then when the horse is weeks to months old, have them not be visible any more. The reason is because as their body matures, the testicle may not be palpable in the scrotum. The testicle is not necessarily in the abdomen of the horse, but it may be so high up inside the groin that it's not palpable." Those colts are not true cryptorchids, just horses whose testicles have not dexcended into the scrotum yet. Different breeds take different amounts of time for the testicles to descend. If the testicles are not descended by 18 months, then check them again at 24 months, and at that point if they are not descended, send the horse to surgery.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 12, 2009)

Teddy had one undescended testicle until about 2 1/2 years of age. All of a sudden I felt a little "pea" lol. It grew into a big, healthy testicle within a few months. Now he's got two big ones (which, BTW, are going to be lopped off soon



).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 12, 2009)

If a colt's testicles are not both down at birth you are in trouble.

They may well go up into the abdomen at weaning, but they are still "there" just not so accessible.

I agree with Andrea, that all colts should have their testicles before being bred, and I have never, personally, had a colt that was not fully descended at all times, nor would I use one that was this way.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 12, 2009)

Ditto MKF





If they aren't down within a week or two of birth they ain't coming down without help. Many, many, many times people will say their horses don't descend until they are older, and are fertile. That is impossible. They must be out of the body cavity or they will be sterile very quickly. Most of the time people just can't find them, even "pros". Horses are good at hiding them!


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2009)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> Ditto MKF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As to horses "hiding" them... How fertile is a stallion likely to be, if they are outside the abdomen, but not hanging down in the scrotum (as in held tight up in the groin area)? I have a stallion that is very good at hiding them, but I have felt them and occasionally see them.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 12, 2009)

He'll be fine... just because he sucks them up around you doesn't mean they are always sucked up


----------



## chandab (Aug 12, 2009)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> He'll be fine... just because he sucks them up around you doesn't mean they are always sucked up


That's good to know, and I hope you are right. He also seems to suck them up with cooler weather, and I'm not just talking winter, we've had some rainy cooler days lately and I didn't see hide nor hair of them; then the last couple days have been 90s and there they are.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 12, 2009)

chandab said:


> Nathan Luszcz said:
> 
> 
> > He'll be fine... just because he sucks them up around you doesn't mean they are always sucked up
> ...


That's normal



He's regulating the temperature of "the boys".. The cremaster muscle allows a stallion to pull up/let down the testicles, so in cooler weather the muscle contracts and pulls the testicles closer to his body where it's warmer, when it's hot it relaxes and allows the testicles to carry lower, therefore cooler..


----------



## chandab (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> That's normal
> 
> 
> 
> He's regulating the temperature of "the boys".. The cremaster muscle allows a stallion to pull up/let down the testicles, so in cooler weather the muscle contracts and pulls the testicles closer to his body where it's warmer, when it's hot it relaxes and allows the testicles to carry lower, therefore cooler..


I knew they could to a degree, but didn't realize they would to the extent this stallion does. My other stallion leaves his down most of the time, about the only time they disappear is in the dead of winter (like below freezing), otherwise they are hanging.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 13, 2009)

There is two factors which affect their ability to pull them up... the size of the testicles and the strength of the muscle. I've found that minis and ponies have a very strong muscle, stronger than larger horses. Plus, the testicles are so small they can be pulled up quite easily. Larger horses have a harder time with larger organs, and can't hide them as well. But even large horse colts can still hide theirs! Its nothing to worry about, as long as you've located them at least once


----------



## Becky (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Nathan 100%. I think too many miniature owners are quick to call a horse a monorchid or cryptorchid when in fact, they are not.


----------



## minidreamer (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello

very first post

Please help!

I am considering a yearling stallion 16 mos old.

Has vet letter saying both testicles were decended at birth and 3 weeks, but there is no sign of them now. I don't really care except that I would want him gelded and the procedure is much more costly if cryptorchid. He is very refined. Some have suggested I give him time, others say no way. He is cost prohibitive if I have to have and abdominal surgery done. What do ya think?


----------



## Katiean (Aug 20, 2009)

Both my boys born here had themfrom day one. I heard a story about a QH that only had 1 testical but was a super looking horse and they wanted to show him as a stallion real bad. So bad that they had a testicalimplanted. All was well until one show a judge reaches up and gets a hand full of 3 testicals. Well, yes they got suspended. I guess I am trying to say is give it time. How long I don't know I have never run into testicals not dropping.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 20, 2009)

I think you will find that is one of those Urban Myths...that story has been doing the rounds in many forms!!





If the testicles are not descended at birth, or within a few hours of birth, and I have to say that this is the norm, then you are in real trouble as the inguinal ring ( of muscle) closes around the inguinal canal and prevents the testicles from descending.

Size for size I find Minis to be exactly the same as Big Horses, in testicular size, so I do not think that this is a factor.

In answer to the question about the yearling with the missing testicles I would merely ask for a guarantee.

Since the Vet was so sure that the testicles were there at birth (and I have to ask myself, "why would anyone have this corroborated?") and the owner was positive that this was so, then neither will mind footing the bill if they turn out to be wrong, now will they??

I would be worried if I had a stallion that was constantly hiding his jewels, all my stallions can withdraw them when necessary, but none have testicles that are small enough to be permanently with held.

I would be having a fertility check done on such a stallion as it could indicate a low sperm count.


----------

